# Ohio River ( East Liverpool )



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Thinking about going down there all day saturday. I just want to know if it will be to high to fish from all of this rain ?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Forecast to be 30' at new Cumberland by Friday night. Normal summer levels are around 13'... people are prepping for flooded basements right now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Its horrible right now. Wait for a better weekend bud


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

I figured so. I have a question for you guys. How will all of this rain and this cold front effect the bite. The water should be in the mid 60's. I haven't logged enough hrs yet to understand how weather will effect cats.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Its hard to say. I'd just wait til next weekend, and if the water level returns to normal .. Head down. Water is 63. The next 4-5 weeks before the water hits 73-75 is the best fishing of the year


----------

